# Good book on bread for beginners?



## Tyler520 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'd like to begin exploring baking my own bread. I'm looking for a good book on simple authentic bread recipes for people who have no experience. Nothing fancy - basic fundamental versatile breads like country loaves, and hopefully without the need of many, if any, complicated or fancy tools, molds etc


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Dough: Simple Contemporary Breads by Richard Bertinet


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think there are quite a number of them.
What I would advise it to get a book that uses metric instead of imperial measurements (or both). They are just more precise (an get a scale if you don't have one  )


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Bernard Clayton. Complete book of breads. Covers the gamut, except perhaps, wild yeast sourdough... but a really good way to get started. This guy’s recipes are generally foolproof.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey there, Tyler520!

There's only one bread book to recommend IMO:

THE BREAD BAKER'S APPRENTICE

Peter Rhinehart

You're welcome!


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Flour Water Salt Yeast- Ken Forkish.

That one takes you into wild yeast sourdoughs, but will start off with Lean dough using commercial yeast. The book gives a good walk thru of baking bread and brief explanation of ingredients and the role they play.



cheflayne said:


> Dough: Simple Contemporary Breads by Richard Bertinet


and this one would be my second suggestion.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

And in making your bread learn BAKER'S PERCENTAGES. It's very easy math (algebra) that will simplify the recipes. No more using cups for measurements.


----------



## ricwhiting (Jul 15, 2006)

Bodhisattva said:


> Hey there, Tyler520!
> 
> There's only one bread book to recommend IMO:
> 
> ...


Yes, I completely agree. this book is fantastic !


----------

